

Ask HN: Where can I find new horizons probe data - yarper

The images of new horizon so far look good but they all seem to be just for press releases. I&#x27;m interested if Nasa provide the raw data collected by their probes (not just new horizon I&#x27;d also be interested in other datasets).
======
yarper
For anyone that wants a bit information on what I mean, your average camera
goes through a fair few stages of postprocessing to get from a sensor through
to a human understandable image.

I seriously doubt Nasa has got any of these wrong, but their goal seems to be
for scientific exploration which to me suggests their main effort is contrast
enhancement rather than human understandable colour reproduction (imagine if
your camera was tuned to find differences in skin tone and blemishes rather
than as a reproduction of what you remember a face as). It would be
interesting to see what we can do with the data from before mutation.

More info on the post-processing pipeline here
[https://graphics.stanford.edu/courses/cs448a-10/post-
process...](https://graphics.stanford.edu/courses/cs448a-10/post-
processing-21jan10-opt.pdf)

